# Western flyer info wanted please 🙂



## R&D (Feb 6, 2022)

Year and value ideas please! I really appreciate the help!!!


----------



## J-wagon (Feb 6, 2022)

Because of bma6 sticker I think 1970s. Looks Murray built. Not sure but looks like someone wanted racy 3-speed, added dropbars


----------



## R&D (Feb 6, 2022)

J-wagon said:


> Because of bma6 sticker I think 1970s. Looks Murray built. Not sure but looks like someone wanted racy 3-speed, added dropbars



I have had it 30 years never thought about the bars being changed lol. Thanks for the information!!!


----------



## juvela (Feb 6, 2022)

-----

agree machine appears 1970's but pre CPSC - likely a "boomer"

you may be able to read a date on the shell of the Shimano planetary hub

value -

garage sale - 20-30USD

classified - 30-45USD

that's probably about the upper limit

caveat: markets can vary widely depending on location - both in value and in salability

-----


----------



## R&D (Feb 6, 2022)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> agree machine appears 1970's but pre CPSC - likely a "boomer"
> 
> ...



Really appreciate your help!!! Thank you very much. 😁


----------



## sykerocker (Feb 11, 2022)

J-wagon said:


> Because of bma6 sticker I think 1970s. Looks Murray built. Not sure but looks like someone wanted racy 3-speed, added dropbars




The BMA/6 sticker definitely says post-1972, and yes it appears to be Murray built.  Those handlebars are definitely owner-added.  Not that it makes much difference, because if you swap out the rear hub, add derailleurs, dual chainwheel, remove the chain guard, five speed freewheel, and drop bar brake levers you've got what passed for a $60-70.00 ten speed back in 1973.  Yes, they used the 3-speed stem on the 10-speeds.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Feb 12, 2022)

Sometime in the '70s, they started putting a decal at the bottom of the seat tube, just above the cranks, w/a manufacture date.


----------

